# Insulated Generator House?



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm looking for a way to make my EU2000i even quieter? I was thinking of making a 4ft x 4ft x 4ft insulated building to house it but I'm wondering about heat and/or the air it needs to run?

Any ideas?

Thanks
CB


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

I can tell you I've seen larger generators start house fires when the exhaust was too close to the siding. Also if you don't have enough ventilation the exhaust fumes will cause it to run rough if it doesn't get enough fresh air.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

codybear said:


> I'm looking for a way to make my EU2000i even quieter? I was thinking of making a 4ft x 4ft x 4ft insulated building to house it but I'm wondering about heat and/or the air it needs to run?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


There's not much wrong with an insulated generator house. the easier alternative is to spend a few hundred or so more when purchasing the generator so it's extra quiet.

Alternatively: Make sure you have an air intake equal to the the exhaust to feed the carberator. Make sure you pipe the Exhaust out the side of the Insulated building much the same as you would a chimney pipe to make triple sure it can't burn anything. Double insulated pipe with at least an inch clearance all the way around it from wood or other potential flamables.

Then. Find a way to Pipe fresh air in to keep the engine air cooling system still work or you'll over heat your engine and possibly generator.

One option would be an air vent that has a fan wired to it that brings air in when the generator is turned on. 

Good Luck
Kevin
www.putmanlake.com
(the website has errors)


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

codybear said:


> I'm looking for a way to make my EU2000i even quieter? I was thinking of making a 4ft x 4ft x 4ft insulated building to house it but I'm wondering about heat and/or the air it needs to run?


Here's what I built at my cabin (also have a 3 x 3 x 3 foot portable one with handles on the sides that I use for camping):

4-4"x4" treated corner posts set in concrete 3' high with 3 x 3 foot corners. 4 inch cement slab 1" above ground level, poured on top 2" styrofoam insulation and latex coated (easy cleaning). 

Outside is 1/2" painted treated plywood. Inside is 3/8" plywood mounted to inside edges of posts. Space between plywood is filled with expanding foam insulation. Hinged top with handle with 4" overhang on all 4 sides) with 3" styrofoam layer glued to it. Top is 3/4' treated plywood.

4-1" breathing holes spaced and drilled (1.5 feet up from top of slab) on 3 sides and top (after finishing with insulation). All joints sealed with calk.

Side facing away from cabin has a 8" horizontal gap running the full length of the side--it is centered at muffler exhaust level of generator.

No heat problems or oxygen problems in 8 years of use. I was cheap and bought a Coeman 2250 Powermate, but it runs great and ALWAYS starts on the first pull. Noisier than the Hondas (and at 1/4 the cost), but not as noisy as most other models. Don't even know it is running when in the "house".

For camping, I use my "portable model" built the same way, but generator is set on ground with house placed over the top (all 3/8" treated plywood w/ 2" overhang on roof. 3" diameter hole instead of 8" horizontal slit for exhaust. Made a fitting to cover muffler with pipe that runs into a 5 gallon *metal* pail filled with water to "muffle" exhaust noise. Works great.........use 40' 10 guage extension cord to run into tent area. Have carry handles bolted to opposite ends.

Had rain problems with holes in top so ran a bead of calk around top holes and made a mini vent cover for holes out of aluminum. Use the portable cover as a box (upside down) to haul camping supplies in.

Steve


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

They did some logging up by me and the loggers removed a 4x4x4 wooden ground blind thats been sitting in the woods for who know how long so I thought that would be a great foundation for my generator house (and it helped clean up the woods). It was very lightweight too.. I ended up insulating the inside and putting a heavier piece of plywood on top for added strength so it wouldnt cave in during heavy snow.. I ended up leaving the shooting windows open but closed off the side facing the camper.. I used it during rifle season and it worked great but did seem to get a little warmer inside than I wanted so I may pop a few more holes near the top.. It was extremely quiet and we even had deer walking with-in 30-40 yards of it and the camper.

CB


----------

